# Generic Lemon Juice



## Gumjump (May 29, 2011)

I've been trying for 4 days now to get a second batch of Skeeter going. It seems that Wal-Mart and my local store is all out of Real Lemon. I was wondering if I could use the store's generic brand. It says "Reconstitued lemon Juice Natural Strenght on the front labe. Here are the ingredient list:
water, lemon juice concentrate, sodium bisulfite(preservative), sodium benzoate(preservative) and lemon oil.


----------



## Mike93YJ (May 29, 2011)

I'd be leary of the preservatives.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 30, 2011)

Gumjump said:


> I've been trying for 4 days now to get a second batch of Skeeter going. It seems that Wal-Mart and my local store is all out of Real Lemon. I was wondering if I could use the store's generic brand. It says "Reconstitued lemon Juice Natural Strenght on the front labe. Here are the ingredient list:
> water, lemon juice concentrate, sodium bisulfite(preservative), sodium benzoate(preservative) and lemon oil.



If you're making Skeeter Pee using the web recipe, you will be fine. Those are the same ingredients as Realemon. Actual levels may vary some though.


----------



## bruno (May 30, 2011)

I tried a batch using generic lemon juice and could not get it to clear no matter what I tried.


----------



## Gumjump (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## GTS (May 31, 2011)

My first batch was with a generic store brand (not Wal Mart), and started with the slurry from an apple wine. I followed the original recipe to the "T", and everything was perfect.


----------



## Catfish (May 31, 2011)

I had a friend pick up some lemon juice for one of my batches and he got the generic. It worked just fine. As Lon said, same ingredients as the RealLemon


----------

